# What to wear to an Interview at the ZOO.



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dress as you would for any other interview. Dressing professionally shows that you take the position and the company seriously. This includes wearing slacks, button-down shirt, and a tie if you're a guy, and slacks or a skirt with a nice, modest blouse/shirt if you're a girl. Make sure everything is neatly pressed and free of pet hair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

always dress at least one level above the job you want. But appropriate for the environment. 
, DIckies, work type khaki or dark blue pants, kinda like a mechanic would wear but clean and wrinkel free. No cargo bebop stuff, Sturdy cleaned and polished boots or shoes, that look nice, but are still suitable for walking out to the barn. Button down, plain long sleeve shirt in a sturdy material as well, For guys, a red tie, girls no tie.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

oh and hears a little phscological warefare game for you, does the zoo have a basic uniform ?
Kinda copy the color scheme of the uniforms, IE do they wear khaki pants and a blue shirt ?.. pick similar color scheme so you look like you already belong.


----------

